# Mallacoota help



## nickthefisho (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey everyone

I'm off to Mallacoota in a week and was looking for some tips/spots etc to use.

Has anyone fished here lately or at all ? If so could you share some productive spots?
The main target is flathead but bream will also be on the cards.
Any info would be appreciated regarding spots/lures/techniques, etc

Thanks in advance


----------



## nickthefisho (Oct 14, 2012)

Cheers for the patwah.

I didn't even realise that this was my first post after following people's reports for so long.

I love my squishy grasshoppers, I'll post a report and let everyone know how I go


----------



## nickthefisho (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks patwah,

just quickly, where were you fishing the other week that was up the road?

thanks


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

red = flatties
green = bream
purple = jewies
if you need anything else just ask
sorry for how bad it comes out I don't have anything other then paint to upload it on this computer but hope it helps


----------



## nickthefisho (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks for that tom, really appreciate it.

ill hit these spots up and hopefully they produce some nice fish.
what plastics are your pick for the flatties at coota?


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Gulp swimming mullet in pumpkin seed
Nuc chicken jerk shads
Eco gear sx40s changes all the time what colours work
Squidgy bugs any colour
DOA shrimps any colour
Blades in black, gold and orange
Vibes same thing

Just for a short list and some are lures but I suggest you use them.


----------



## nickthefisho (Oct 14, 2012)

cheers tom ill give them a go


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Agree with Paddy, except banana prawn is the only colour to use.
Where Tom has circled the two islands out the front of the caravan park, that's pretty much where I hit, and out toward the entrance from there. 
In that deeper area there I was often getting double hook ups just slow trolling SP's - this was at a time when most boats were doughnutting.
There were also whiting on those flats.
Note - this is all in reference to flathead fishing.


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh by the way try and find my secret (or it might not be) bream hole around those islands. 38 cm is small for it


----------



## nickthefisho (Oct 14, 2012)

cheers for the help guys.

ill ponder the areas around the island and see if i cant nail a few fish.
just talking about coota gets me pumped up, love the place


----------

